

Repeat entrepreneur seeking architect/engineering co-conspirator - jbeninato
http://jobs.stackoverflow.com/default.asp?5663
Repeat entrepreneur seeking architect/engineering co-conspirator and other great software engineers. I've been around the world of startups for 20 years, and am starting another company in Palo Alto (this would be startup #7). I'm passionate about building great, customer-centric, elegant consumer technology products and services, and am looking for rockstar software engineers who share this passion. If you are interested in digital media (photos, videos, audio), social networking, community and mobile, you've come to the right place. Your colleagues would describe you as the ultimate team player who is passionate, aggressively realistic, and unafraid to reach for greatness. You know a well-designed product when you see one (or design one), and you're not willing to compromise until you find that perfect balance for your customer. You know startups because you've been involved in one or many, and you're ready to help create and nurture an amazing company culture. You do this because you love it--and you wake up every day thinking how lucky you are to be living your dream. You are also careful to make sure that your loved ones remember what you look like. If you're just in it for the paycheck or are looking for a 9-5 gig, please look elsewhere. This is a groundfloor opportunity to help create a new startup.&#60;p&#62;I wish I didn't have to write this, but I am getting lots of responses from QA people, product managers, and consultants/contractors nowhere near Palo Alto who are not appropriate for this position. If you are not an experienced architect looking for a full-time opportunity within commuting distance of Palo Alto, I would ask that you not waste either of our time. Only senior web software engineers, please. Thanks!&#60;p&#62;If you are interested and meet the criteria above please send an email with your resume and/or a link to your LinkedIn profile. Please describe relevant startup experience that makes you ideal for this opportunity. Email jbeninato [at] yahoo [dot] com
======
RobKohr
What were some of your previous ventures (regardless of successes or
failures). I did a google on your username, and didn't come up with anything
but a slideshow on VC capital.

